# Causes of clumpy poop..



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a kinder doe Patti who gave birth to triplets 2 weeks ago, and I did worm her the day after birth, did it again but with Valbalzen 5 days later, and then I put the regular dose of the herbal dewormer in their food too, so I'm pretty sure it isn't worms. She's has good color on her eyelids. I did start giving her beet pulp pellets, could that be the cause if it? She is not acting sick, drinking, eating, no temp etc.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be dietary. Could be her poop is just a little off, kind of like we have sometimes.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

There are a lot of things that can cause clumpy poo - change in feed, increasing grain, higher plane of nutrition in hay, hormones due to kidding, stress is the big one, though. I've noticed my girls poo can get clumpy from a sudden, abrupt change in the weather or snow storm.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, since there is nothing else wrong I'm not going to worry about it, unless something else comes up. Thanks Ksalvagano & Goat Crazy;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> There are a lot of things that can cause clumpy poo - change in feed, increasing grain, higher plane of nutrition in hay, hormones due to kidding, stress is the big one, though. I've noticed my girls poo can get clumpy from a sudden, abrupt change in the weather or snow storm.


How long does that change last? She's has clumpy poo for a week now, it's like horse poo. I'm giving her probiotics but maybe I should up that. She's acting fine, but man her poo is stinky...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Can you get a fecal done on her? I've never noticed a smell with clumpy poo for any of the reasons I mentioned. Unless the stress is ongoing (weather, for example), the clumps usually cleared up within a few days.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmmm, I'll try to do that this week, but I'm pretty sure it isn't a worm load. Maybe too much alfalfa pellets? She will be out and about with the rest of the herd shortly


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Stinky can be coccidia. I would have a fecal done to include coccidia.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's a ripe smelling poo? I think I might have figured out a cause though. My elderly mom has been giving her a loaf of bread everyday recently;( I split a loaf of bread between, chickens, goats, sheep, & dogs. Could this cause it too? I won't be able to get a sample to the vets until Wednesday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, the bread could cause that. Definitely no bread. Continue the Probios daily. Hay only.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks! That's what I thought.... Argh!!! Seriously a loaf.......??? She is OFF limits feeding the animals....;(


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely a whole loaf would do that. No more bread for her!

Well meaning mom's can be a handful.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha! Yes they can, especially when we have gone over this 100 times... ;-/


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I have read that goats should not have bread.

Also, when I began adding a little bit of beet pulp to our goat's diet, two of them had developed clumpy poo. It was when I'd worked them up to 1 cup each. I cut back the amount a bit and it went away.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I get free bread every week, or every other week. I just split 1 loaf AS A TREAT between 7 goats 2 sheep 6 chickens and 2 dogs. At the most they get a slice to 2 slices each. Too much of it isn't good for them, but my mom thinks it should work as grain.... YIKES, nope not my goaties.... The thing that is driving me bats is we literally have gone over this at least 30 times that it will make them sick if given too much... I hope this is the last time I have to go over it with her, but I doubt it;-/

Also, she didn't eat the beet pulp pellets, so I stopped giving them to her. Everyone else is getting a little. 

I gave her some electrolyte mix, with probiotic powder in it, so hopefully that will settle her system down some. I gave her some alfalfa pellets, hay, and about a half a cup of grain, because she is feeding triplets. She was looking for more when I left so I gave her extra hay... She wasn't impressed but started eating on the pile;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

She already is pooing berries... I gave her some probiotic powder in with some electrolytes, I had to drench her, but hey whatever works...;-) She got some probiotic paste earlier today too. I'll go very slow on re introducing the grain and alfalfa pellets, but I'm relieved to finally see berries;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hide the bread from mom!


----------

